# Let's see your "ghetto special" bead trays.



## aroma

Here are mine:

First up, we have the $2 butter dish from Walmart, beads in a Heartfelt bead bag:










Next, the bottom part of a small bottle of liquid hand soap, cut with scissors, beads tied up in a piece of pantyhose. Notice also that my humidor tray is pimped with a couple of 97-cent brushed stainless drawer pulls from Lowes. This makes the tray a lot easier to get in and out, and also makes it easier to stack 2 layers of sticks in the top tray.










Finally, for my travel humidor, a small "pill reminder," $1.35 from a local grocery store. (I think this is the same thing.) The humidor is a "Don Salvatore Travel Humidor," mahogany, $30 from Famous-Smoke.com.










The pill reminder came in a package like this:










I drilled holes in it using this:










Here's a close-up. It has 2 compartments; each has half an ounce of Heartfelt beads tied up in pantyhose.


----------



## ckay

Sweet! Do you use a hygro with this set up?


----------



## anjoga

Nice work! I just use an extra large tube from Heartfelt right now, but these are some great ideas!


----------



## aroma

ckay said:


> Sweet! Do you use a hygro with this set up?


Yes. The Don Salvatore comes with an analog hygrometer and a round sponge humidifier, both held in magnetically:










I have a couple of round "HygroSet II" hygrometers, which come with magnets attached. You can see one in my original post in this thread. When I first got the travel humidor, I removed the round sponge humidifier and replaced it with the HygroSet II. After calibration, the analog hygrometer turned out to be very accurate, so it's all I use now.


----------



## aroma

anjoga said:


> Nice work! I just use an extra large tube from Heartfelt right now, but these are some great ideas!


I started out with Heartfelt tubes, but I found them difficult to rehydrate, so I switched to these improvised trays, which rehydrate very easily, but definitely have the "ghetto special" look.

If cubicdissection ever goes into commercial production with his plexiglass bead trays, I'll probably grab a couple of those, just for the bling.


----------



## aroma

*Bead Pouches*

I found these pouches in the party section at K-mart. They're $2 for 4 pouches, and each pouch holds 2 oz. of beads. They're made of a tougher material, so you can avoid having to say embarrassing things like, "Oh no! I've gotten a run in my pantyhose!"


----------



## harley33

I will have to look into getting some of those "petits sacs"!


----------



## MrMayorga

Me likey! Nice find!


----------



## EdATX

I just went to Walmart and bought some pantyhose. Heh.


----------



## mrsmitty

Nocturnus said:


> I just went to Walmart and bought some pantyhose. Heh.


Thats the way to go. I don't have them in anything else.


----------



## EdATX

mrsmitty said:


> Thats the way to go. I don't have them in anything else.


The only problem was picking a color that went with my cooler...


----------



## SeanTheEvans

I too refused to buy something to hold beads in. I was lucky though. My girlfriend made these for me. She found something about cutting glass on Pintrest and was trying stuff out. I asked her to make a set of small bottoms for me to fit in my humis. From various cleaned out spice jars & 2 Lagers:









My friends & I have a side project going on regarding other methods. One buddy has some kind of crystals that are supposed to work like beads. He stuffed them into a piece of rubber tubing extra from his aquarium setup. Put a lot of holes in it and this is what came of it:









Not sure if his has been field tested, but mine are in all in practice at this point in time spanning across my 3 humis and all is well :banana:

Love those handles on the tray, first time I've seen something like that but it seems like it should be a regular thing:idea:


----------



## aroma

Since we're dredging up ancient threads, here's another one: bead storage perfection.


----------



## smitty8202

Good ideas for bead storage right there.


----------



## rhounsell

Some great ideas guys.


----------



## Fuzzy

I have used a cigar tube as a humidifier. Drilled, filled with HF beads and lined with the cedar fro a GH 2002.



I also open all the plastic humidifiers and replace the foam with beads.



Have even drilled a few pill bottles and filled them with beads or kitty litter.


----------



## TheReal_sheik

great ideas!


----------



## thebayratt

If anybody shoots guns, I use the 22LR plastic boxes for bead storage. They come in the long and slinder or the "brick" type. Then you don't have to drill any holes, just shoot up 100rds!


----------



## ELLASU

Picked these up at Michael's for a couple bucks.


----------



## scrouds

Dollar store bags, color coded for rh, 6 for a buck. Filled with 1.5 Oz but I could probably put 2 in each.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

ELLASU said:


> Picked these up at Michael's for a couple bucks.


I like the concept, but my guess is if you got it at Michaels it's probably made of pine. Any concerns, and I open this question up to all of PUFF, that the pine odor may permeate the humidor and eventually the cigars??:noidea:


----------



## ELLASU

MDSPHOTO said:


> I like the concept, but my guess is if you got it at Michaels it's probably made of pine. Any concerns, and I open this question up to all of PUFF, that the pine odor may permeate the humidor and eventually the cigars??:noidea:


Actually I checked that and it is made from Paulownia wood. Did not research that wood, but it is kinda soft like balsa and does not seem to have any sap like pine would. Also it does not give off any smell. Thanks for the heads up, I will do some research on this type of wood and advise. :smoke:

UPDATE: From WIK-Paulownia wood is very light, fine-grained, soft, and warp-resistant and is used for chest, boxes, and clogs. Its low silica content reduces dulling of blades, making it a preferred wood for boxes to hold fine Japanese edge tools. The wood is burned to make charcol for sketching and powder for fireworks, the bark is made into a dye The silvery-grey wood is sliced into veneers for special visiting cards


----------



## huskers




----------

